# Cl's in Whitstable or Seasalter (Kent)



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

Good morning from a wet and windy north Devon,
I am looking for a CL site in Whitstable or Seasalter (Kent) to park my 8 meter Motorhome on September 3rd 4th and 5th
Can you please help.

Mike.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike

I've moved this to Uk touring - I think Kent is still in the UK, not France :lol: :lol: . If she doesn't reply directly, can I suggest you PM Locovan (Mavis), as she lives in that area, and would surely know what's around :wink:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try Mrs Hart Ellenden Farm Dargate Kent nr Whitstable. 01227472346 £5 night for caravans should be the same for campers.
Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.daysoutguide.co.uk/tankerton-slopes motorhomes stop here for a night or too to wild camp
and at Seasalter Sea front by the Boat Club is another little gem

But the homing is a great Caravan site.
http://www.homingpark.co.uk/touring_camping.asp

Park and Ride at New Dover Road in Canterbury Aire, It is under 8 miles to Whitstable

http://www.touristnetuk.com/se/kent/accommodation/ac-camp/canterbury.htm for campsites at Canterbury


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The only trouble with parking along the sea front here at Seasalter is since the *****'s made a visit the council have put a weight limit and time limit on stops. You have to take your chance that the warden does not call while you are there.

Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Im sorry I have seen M/H 's there so I thought they got away with it.


----------

